

Old School Color Cycling with HTML5 - ssdsa
http://www.effectgames.com/effect/article.psp.html/joe/Old_School_Color_Cycling_with_HTML5#WOW

======
nitrogen
A supreme example of 8-bit artwork. That stuff belongs in a gallery. The care
that must have gone into setting up the color palettes and painting the scenes
is every bit as impressive as a master painter making the most of a canvas.

------
Zenst
Worth checking out for HTML5 that works the same in IE and chrome (first for
me). But that may be the old Amiga art used, fun times.

